# Surfliner and California Equipment



## printman2000 (Aug 3, 2008)

Are the cars that say Surfliner and the ones that say Amtrak California basically the same equipment? Just different paint?


----------



## sechs (Aug 3, 2008)

Basically, although the Surfliner coaches have a slightly different interior. Surfliners also run a business class car, while the Capitol Corridor and San Joaquin do not.


----------



## chuljin (Aug 4, 2008)

There are a few minor differences between the coach cars: In each of the four corners of upper level of the California cars, there is a single seat separated from the aisle by a glass divider, some people rave about these (and I made a point of sitting in one on 3 of my 4 trips during the Pilgrimage); also, the tray tables are better designed on CA cars: they're much slimmer, and not overthought like the Surfliners; they actually stay down instead of constantly threatening to throw your food and drink into your lap.

The cafe cars are vastly different, with (IMHO) the CA car being better: In the Surfliners, the CoachCafe has an upper level full of seats arranged identical to the Coach cars, and the cafe a rather small affair on the lower level with 11 seats: 2 4-seaters, a 2-seater, and a 1-seater. I neglected to see what's downstairs in a California Cafe car, but the whole upper level is devoted to the cafe and its very inviting seating, with all manner of various seats that actually make one want to stay there.


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Aug 4, 2008)

chuljin said:


> The cafe cars are vastly different, with (IMHO) the CA car being better: In the Surfliners, the CoachCafe has an upper level full of seats arranged identical to the Coach cars, and the cafe a rather small affair on the lower level with 11 seats: 2 4-seaters, a 2-seater, and a 1-seater. I neglected to see what's downstairs in a California Cafe car, but the whole upper level is devoted to the cafe and its very inviting seating, with all manner of various seats that actually make one want to stay there.


The California car cafe setup is vastly better than the Surfliners. Can't go downstairs though; food preparation and crew area. Chuljin is quite right about the seating. In some ways it's similar to the CCC/Diner Lite, and appropriate for day runs, as on the San Joaquins. You wouldn't want one as a PPC replacement on the Coast Starlight, though.


----------



## jackal (Aug 4, 2008)

Try the following links for some images of the California Cafe Cars:

http://www.zephyrtravel.us/cacafe2a.jpg

http://www.zephyrtravel.us/cacafe1b.jpg

http://www.trainweb.org/chris/fex002.jpg


----------



## Mark Del Monte (Aug 11, 2008)

WhoozOn1st said:


> chuljin said:
> 
> 
> > The cafe cars are vastly different, with (IMHO) the CA car being better: In the Surfliners, the CoachCafe has an upper level full of seats arranged identical to the Coach cars, and the cafe a rather small affair on the lower level with 11 seats: 2 4-seaters, a 2-seater, and a 1-seater. I neglected to see what's downstairs in a California Cafe car, but the whole upper level is devoted to the cafe and its very inviting seating, with all manner of various seats that actually make one want to stay there.
> ...



At one point on the california cafe cars you could go downstairs. I believe they were supposed to be set up for a 2 attendant operation upstairs and downstairs that was the main reason for the elevator. Back when the cars first came online I sat down there. There was a small area of tables kind of like the surfliners and then behind the 2nd set of doors that are blacked out on the side of the car is the small kitchen- food storage area. although oddly enough when I travel on the capitol corridor there has been a sign next to the passenger side stairway in the lounge that says conductors located downstairs this car. I have never seen them stage down there as the stops are so close together and usually they grab one of the table rows for there base.

Mark Del Monte


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Aug 13, 2008)

One, I think, is built by Alstom, while the other is built by the late, unlamented, Morrison-Knudson.


----------

